# hemi



## jshark (Apr 29, 2008)

had this dodge ram for about two years now only one prob .. i had to replace the pcm .. just wondering if i should expect any more problems besides normal mant. its an 04 ram 5.7 hemi bout 80,000 miles


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an 04 Ram 1500 w/ the Hemi. It's been an absolute dream. Just over 92K miles on her now.

Only two issues that I've had to date:

1) When on LONG trips (6+ hours), the truck would stutter and want to shut off. It would always be at the end of the trip - when I got off the highway and hit slow local road speeds and stops. Sometimes it would cut off. The engine light would cut on. Upon restarting the truck, it would drive fine. If it acted up on the highway, I could put the truck in neutral and coast - turn the truck on while coasting and then put it back into drive. It solved the problem temporarly.

It only did it on long road trips - never on daily commutes, etc. I finally broke down and had it checked and I needed to replace a by-pass valve ($50 part) that I could easily swap myself. Problem went away completely for about 2 years. On my trip to OBX this past weekend, it did it once on the way down and not at all on the way back. Check engine light came on briefly then cycled through and went off.

2) I've been having a reaccurring problem with my drivers side brake light burning out. The connection between the socket and the bulb keeps rusting out and causing a short each time it rains. I tried drilling a small drainage hold in the lens so water would leave but it hasn't helped. I may just have to pony up the $100 to replace the entire light socket strip. 

All things considered, it's been great. In my book - those are two of the most minor issues. 

**** knock on wodd ****


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

Yall need to check for broken c-clips in the rearend, its easy when you change the r/e oil just run your finger inside the housing if the clip is broke you"ll find half the clip in the bottom of the housing. It"s a common problem with these trucks, mines broke twice now. Dodge blames it on not changing the r/e oil often enough ! dodge now says the r/e oil should be changed every 15,000 miles!!!!! 15,000 miles on syn gear lube


----------

